# Can't find any Boris skulls!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I couldn't make it to any of the post-Halloween sales, and all the Boris skulls have gone away. Does anyone know of an online source besides eBay (they're available there, but they're going for like $30 + shipping). I tried KMart and WalMart online - they're out of stock, too. Thanks!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Ditto here. I'm in Canada and I haven't seen any but would like to find one.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Otaku, I can send you one for my cost (around $6) plus whatever postage is. If you want it, PM me and we can exchange addresses. Sorry CreepyCanmore, only have one spare.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Big Lots had them this season for around $15 at the end of the season.

And Otaku, I have none.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I tried Big Lots when I got back in town - they were already gone. Thanks for checking!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I ordered them yesterday on online at www.kmart.com for $6.25 You could see if they still have some in stock.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, I just checked and It looks like they are gone.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I just called my local big lots, they have boris skulls at 7.50 plus tax and I just called Kmart, they have one at 6 something plus tax (I asked them to hold it until close). I have no idea what shipping would be. Still let me know quick if you are interested and I think I can run down tonight.*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, PrettyGhoul! Yes, I need to get one more for a new prop. I'll PM you with my shipping address. Thanks so much!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ok I'll run down now then, maybe to biglots too in case someone else wants one or you want two.*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Alright! PrettyGhoul and Heresjohnny have kindly offered to send a couple of Boris skulls my way. A huge thanks to you both! Can't wait to get started on the witch and cauldron project.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Got lucky. Our Big Lots on Long Island had several at $7.50 each.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I tell ya, out here in CA it seems that Halloween gets rolled up by Nov. 2nd. The big-box stores just can't wait to get the Christmas stuff on the shelves. When you ask about Halloween leftovers, you get replies like "that was so last week". We need a year-round brick-and-mortar Halloween store here in the Bay Area. They'd get my patronage.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know when the online Halloween retailers start to replentish their stock? I didn't have any spare funds for after-sales this year and the wife won't let me use any new funds for anything Halloween related until Jan.1, 2008.

I'm gonna eventually need a handful of these for my pirates next year and I'd like to get a REALLY early start (like late winter / early spring '08 kinda early). Don't know how many yet, way to early in my planning stages.

-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most start after Feb but really depends on their merchandise they carry.
I had merchandise come in after Halloween this year and am looking to up on another order this week due to running out of product.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

If anyone has an extra Boris, I'd love to buy him off ya. I can't find any up here in Canada.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If someone could give me the info on the box I'll see if I can rangle a few cases at cost for anyone needing one or a few.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What do you need Jeff? I can look when I get home tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

manufacture, import company...anything that is on the box for origin.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That would be awesome FE. I live about an hour from anyone who normally carries them. I'd definately be interested in at least two possibly more depending on cost/shipping.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Let me find the box


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> If someone could give me the info on the box I'll see if I can rangle a few cases at cost for anyone needing one or a few.


I found this info on the manual
Alright Info is Distributed by Take One
www.take-1.com
Item no. 15225

I hope that is what you needed Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Almost. I believe that is from the old Boris box.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Almost. I believe that is from the old Boris box.


thats weird maybe they are the same cause I got the info from this years big lots box


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMmmmm....?
I guess I'll need to make a couple of calls today and see what I can find out.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a KMart one still in the box, I will cross ref it tonight.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm interested as well but unfortunately can't make any Halloween purchases until January. I could probably use two or three of them providing I can still find the el cheapo mp3 players in January as well.

-TM


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Mine is also 'distributed by (c) 2007 Take One (tm)'. User manual also has Item no. 15225.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. That's a hell of an offer Jeff. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So far..no go
I'll keep trying to find out where they are.


----------



## Greathouse (Oct 23, 2007)

*Boris*

I would be interested in one maybe two, depends on cost. Can't find them around here at all. [email protected]


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Sign me up for two. I'm good to go whenever you get em.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Did any of you want the "New" Boris?
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9515


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

new is preferred


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*


CreepyCanmore said:



If anyone has an extra Boris, I'd love to buy him off ya. I can't find any up here in Canada.

Click to expand...

Hi CreepyCanmore,

As I said earlier I did buy two Boris heads from Kmart, one I've sent to Otaku. You are welcome to the other for what I paid (6.68 that includes the tax) but shipping to Canada is expensive. I checked prices to Alberta via USPS and its about $14.00 (parcel post). I was wondering If I should even offer. You would do a lot better if someone else from Canada bought some on sale and sold to you. Anyway if you are interested let me know. *


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Pretty Ghoul. I have one on the way, but thanks for the offer. Yah, postage is killer, but unfortunately I haven't seen any up here and I'm not sure if they are sold in Canada. Thanks again and I hope it finds a suitably evil home.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Have you guys tried this thread? Hope they aren't already gone.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=183109#post183109


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I posted the same link Doc but I was ignored.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link DrM and HH. That's where I got my impending Boris from.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> I posted the same link Doc but I was ignored.


OMG I'm sorry! Yes, you sure did post that link..My badness.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I still have extra if anyone needs them. Yes shipping can be a joke in some cases, but so far it's averaging $7-$10 in the few I've sent out already.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I do want a couple if you still have them around after the holidays. The wife won't let me spend any Halloween monies until after Christmas. If you can hang on to them until then thats cool. But if someone else needs them by all means don't wait for me.

-TM


----------

